# Sheep dog



## bmhughes89 (May 31, 2017)

We have a German Sheppard husky mix right now. It's my girlfriends dog, even though he loves me more. I'm looking to get a dog that I can train to herd sheep and goats. I've done training before, but my biggest concern is we aren't expanding our herd for a while, so he won't have much to corral. Should I wait to train him better or do you think I can train him with a few and the idea will stick?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The sooner you start training the better, and keep in mind you'll be training *all* the animals, not just the dog.

One possible problem will be the lack of herding instinct since it's not a pure breed dog from a working bloodline.

Unless you just want the experience though, most folks get by fine without herding dogs.

Just use a white bucket to carry the grain every time you feed them, and beat on the bottom a few times when you give it to them. 

Within a week or two you will be able to make them come running from as far as they can hear the sound of you beating that bucket, and you will also be able to lead them most anywhere with it.


----------



## bmhughes89 (May 31, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The sooner you start training the better, and keep in mind you'll be training *all* the animals, not just the dog.
> 
> One possible problem will be the lack of herding instinct since it's not a pure breed dog from a working bloodline.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was planning on getting another dog to train up that is from a working bloodline. Just a thought I was having. We're getting a second dog either way and I thought it may be nice for the future if we had a dog that could herd.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

bmhughes89 said:


> I thought it may be nice for the future if we had a dog that could herd.


If I was going to get a herding dog, I'd look for a Border Collie.
Some people like Blue Heelers, but lots of those have a tendency to bite people too.


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

The Border Collie is the standard for herding dogs - but needs a lot of work to not be hyper, often. The Australian Shepherds, from working lines, are more laid back, more likely to help a little with herding, but not need it every day. There are many other breeds in the AKC herding group, but most, at this point, don't have much of the instinct left. Heelers are known for their instinct to bite heels, which gets movement from the stock, but isn't directional. That characteristic makes them great for loading trailers etc, where the fences direct the stock. The BC, and other true herding dogs actually go around and gather stock together, and with training, bring it to you. For your use, I'd suggest an Australian Shepherd - but do look for working lines, not just pretty, blue-eyed, show/pet dogs.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Actually a good German Shepherd dog from herding lines is an incredible working dog. This kennel has produced some of the finest herding dogs I have ever seen.

kennel-vom-kirschental

Not the lowest priced dog you will ever find but of top caliber. In the past I have bred into this line and was more than pleased with the result.


----------

